# Perchè ci piacciono tanto le donne? Piccola lista oziosa implementabile a piacere.



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Perchè ci piacciono tanto le donne? Piccola lista oziosa implementabile a piacere.*

Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto  che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.

Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:

1) Le donne sono belle (anche quando belle non sono).
2) Le donne sono complicate (e noi ci sforziamo di capirle, ma poi non ci riusciamo e allora ricominciamo e via così).
3) Le donne sono critiche (in senso stretto e in senso lato).
4) Le donne ci criticano (e noi ci poniamo dei problemi che, se non ci fossero loro, forse non ci porremmo).
5) Con le donne si fanno patti biologici.
6) Con le donne si possono anche non fare patti biologici.
7) Le donne sono forti (più forti di noi).
8) Le donne si mettono in gioco (noi meno).
9) Le donne hanno le tette.
10) Le donne portano la gonna che, quando scendono dalla macchina, tende ad alzarsi.
11) Le donne fanno i bambini (anche noi facciamo i bambini, ma loro li fanno proprio).
12) Le donne ce la danno.
13) Le donne non ce la danno.
14) Le donne hanno orgasmi strepitosi, pieni di effetti audio video.
15) Le donne sanno benissimo che sono loro che conducono il gioco della seduzione.
16) Le donne sono così favolose che riescono anche a fare le puttane.

............................


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> 16) Le donne sono così favolose che riescono anche a fare le puttane.
> 
> ............................


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bravo.
Ora però vai a lavorare.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

oh lupa...tu  ce li hai gli orgasmi strepitosi, pieni di effetti audio video?


----------



## tatitati (21 Ottobre 2008)

io sì quelli con effetti speciali


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto  che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


Che belle le donne! Sono degli esseri meravigliosi, rompiballe, ma meravigliosi!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

a me è piaciuto, carino Linea. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non c'ho neanche ancora il calo ormonale!!


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


aggiungerei

le donne sono per noi ominidi quanto di più si avvicini al paradiso terrestre su questa terra

cercarne la loro vicinanza solamente per farci del sesso è un delitto  imperdonabile

è come, di una torta deliziosa, annusarne solamente il profumo, invece di mangiarla


----------



## Old matilde (21 Ottobre 2008)

bella.... ok, oggi smetto di fare l'uomo!​


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> 
> *le donne sono per noi ominidi quanto di più si avvicini al paradiso terrestre su questa terra*
> 
> ...


Concordo... come dice Woody Allen, la donna è Dio.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... come dice Woody Allen, la donna è Dio.


Calma... hanno già troppo potere su di noi, non gasiamole ulteriormente!


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Calma... hanno già troppo potere su di noi, non gasiamole ulteriormente!


 Guarda che lo sanno benissimo... non è certo omettendo una verità palese, che puoi toglier loro un po' di potere


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh lupa...tu ce li hai gli orgasmi strepitosi, pieni di effetti audio video?


Come no... i miei profumano anche! E alla fine vinci una batteria di pentole.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


Io ho dormito fuori caserma per dieci mesi...sarà per questo che non ne ho sentito la mancanza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Si potrebbe aggiungere anche...

17)le donne piangono per un nonnulla...
18)le donne non pensano "sentono"
19)le donne quando pensano e non sentono...per noi è un casino
20)le donne son troppo femminili
21) le donne son troppo poco femminili

............


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... come dice Woody Allen, la donna è Dio.


 
WOW, DOPO IL PRIMO POST ERO FELICE, ORA SONO UFFICIALMENTE GASATISSIMA! GRAZIE!


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> WOW, DOPO IL PRIMO POST ERO FELICE, ORA SONO UFFICIALMENTE GASATISSIMA! GRAZIE!


 Dai che lo sapevi già...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai che lo sapevi già...


 
Beh, ma quando te lo dicono assume un sapore + dolce...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> WOW, DOPO IL PRIMO POST ERO FELICE, ORA SONO UFFICIALMENTE GASATISSIMA! GRAZIE!


 
mica tutte le donne soleluna..


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2008)

*.........*

Avrei da ridere su tutti i punti elencati fino ad ora...per cui aggiungo:Mi piacciono perchè son prevedibili nella loro imprevedibilità....!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Ottobre 2008)

A me le donne nun me dicono gnente......


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mica tutte le donne sole..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

io non sono Dio.
Sono la Madonna


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non sono Dio.
> Sono la Madonna


Ed io sono Jesus


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ed io sono Jesus


taci o abortisco!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> taci o abortisco!


Ma fai da sola anche quello ?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma fai da sola anche quello ?


anche?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> taci o abortisco!
















  blasfema!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche?


 
Hai mai sentito parlare della verginità della Madonna?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito parlare della verginità della Madonna?


no 

	
	
		
		
	


	










ps. io a quella cosa lì mica ci ho mai creduto...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A me le donne nun me dicono gnente......


Vai solo con le mute?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche?


Beh.... pare che per concepirmi tu non abbia avuto bisogno di aiuto.....

Semplice atto di volontà o partenogenesi ?

E come con la volontà hai concepito.... con la volontà deconcepisci...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è un altro paio di maniche....


----------



## Old alesera (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che belle le donne! Sono degli esseri meravigliosi, rompiballe, ma meravigliosi![/quote
> 
> 
> ma Lineadombra è stato per la campagna aquisti invernale?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh.... pare che per concepirmi tu non abbia avuto bisogno di aiuto.....
> 
> Semplice atto di volontà o partenogenesi ?
> 
> E come con la volontà hai concepito.... con la volontà deconcepisci...


io ti ho dato la luce...
io te la spengo!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Carla...*



Asudem ha detto:


> io ti ho dato la luce...
> io te la spengo!!


 
...con quale ricetta avresti vinto il mestolino d'oro??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ...con quale ricetta avresti vinto il mestolino d'oro??


fatti i cazzi tuoi!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi!


 
Ho capito.....hai indegnamente truffato la gente che ha postato prelibatezze! TSE'


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho capito.....hai indegnamente truffato la gente che ha postato prelibatezze! TSE'


abortisco anche te


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> abortisco anche te


 





   Mia mamma mi deve delle spiegazioni!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mia mamma mi deve delle spiegazioni!!!!


pentiti!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pentiti!!


Ebbene sì, ieri ho mangiato praticamente un quarto di crostata...SONO PENTITA!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, ieri ho mangiato praticamente un quarto di crostata...SONO PENTITA!!!


chissà quanto gatto che c'hai addosso ora


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà quanto gatto che c'hai addosso ora




















  . Guarda che trippa è un soprannome, lui si chiama Giovanarturoubaldo di Scozia


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> . Guarda che trippa è un soprannome, lui si chiama Giovanarturoubaldo di Scozia


detto er trippone


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> detto er trippone


Certo che siamo delle c a z z o n e  micidiali, x una volta che c' un 3d fighissimo nel quale ci osannano, noi cazzeggiamo!!! SONO RIPENTITA!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Certo che siamo delle c a z z o n e  micidiali, x una volta che c' un 3d fighissimo nel quale ci osannano, noi cazzeggiamo!!! SONO RIPENTITA!!!!


era per farli tornare coi piedi per terra


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

ecco perché si fatica tanto,
bisogna meritarselo di esser donna


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Una cosa è sicura: solo con le leccate di c.... delle prime tre pagine, le donne del forum godranno di un enorme risparmio sulla carta igienica per i prossimi 10 anni!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una cosa è sicura: solo con le leccate di c.... delle prime tre pagine, le donne del forum godranno di un enorme risparmio sulla carta igienica per i prossimi 10 anni!


 













   verissimo. Ma sappiate che investirò al meglio i risparmi!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era per farli tornare coi piedi per terra


 
Meglio che continuino ad osannare, mi piaceva di +....
continuate pure....grazie!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Per me le donne sono una droga e basta. Dopo un breve momento di euforia, viene subito tutta la sequela di effetti collaterali. E poi le crisi di astinenza! Dio! Le crisi di astinenza!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per me le donne sono una droga e basta. Dopo un breve momento di euforia, viene subito tutta la sequela di effetti collaterali. E poi le crisi di astinenza! Dio! Le crisi di astinenza!!!!!


io sono una droga acida...molto acida


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono una droga acida...molto acida


Be, di estimatori degli acidi ce ne sono tanti nella storia


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Be, di estimatori degli acidi ce ne sono tanti nella storia


scherzavo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche questa storia che sono una rompicoglioni deve finire una volta per tutte!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzavo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E allora smettilal di romperli!
Gattaccia nera!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzavo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma no, perchè mai qualcuno dovrebbe catalogarti tra le rompiballe acide??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono una droga acida...molto acida


 
E figurarsi! Io sono dolce e carina invece!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora smettilal di romperli!
> Gattaccia nera!





soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè mai qualcuno dovrebbe catalogarti tra le rompiballe acide??


vin e vin du
andate a  dar via el cu


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vin e vin du
> andate a dar via el cu


Tsè acida!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

peccato che più si amano *le donne ,* meno si è portati ad amare la propria


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per me le donne sono una droga e basta. Dopo un breve momento di euforia, viene subito tutta la sequela di effetti collaterali. E poi le crisi di astinenza! Dio! Le crisi di astinenza!!!!!


 
Lascia stare quel limoncino di Medusa....dicevi carissimo Alce????


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Lascia stare quel limoncino di Medusa....dicevi carissimo Alce????


ecco bravo.
Dedicati a quello yogurth scaduto di sole


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto  che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


comunque manca la principale..
Quella che vi fa dire tutte ste stronzate..


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco bravo.
> Dedicati a quello *yogurth scaduto* di sole


Bleah!!! Ma se sono dolce come il miele unito allo zucchero!!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè mai qualcuno dovrebbe catalogarti tra le rompiballe acide??


Me lo chiedevo anch'io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se è tutta uno zucchero... tutta un miele! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre così accomodante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Asuuuu..... prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque manca la principale..
> Quella che vi fa dire tutte ste stronzate..


 
Duole dirlo ma hai ragione.....

tutti gli uomini sperano solo in una sana trombataaaaa!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Bleah!!! Ma se sono dolce come il miele unito allo zucchero!!!


appunto..fai venire il diabete dopo un momento


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque manca la principale..
> Quella che vi fa dire tutte ste stronzate..


Che ci date la gnocca?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Me lo chiedevo anch'io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 tiè!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


 Che cosa irritante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non scriverei mai l'equivalente per gli uomini.
Non credo di poter accomunare tante persone diverse con una loro individualità.
Certo le si può raggruppare in base al fatto di possedere quell'organo copulatorio che è in effetti una caratteristica interessante, ma solo se unita a altre molteplici che non consentono di dare un valore uguale e un medesimo motivo di interesse a tutti coloro che lo posseggono...e non per questioni estetiche.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che cosa irritante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me è piaciuto qst 3d!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che ci date la gnocca?


perchè mille parole quando ne basta una?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che cosa irritante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa...dai sorridi...sei su scherzi a parte!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato che più si amano *le donne ,* meno si è portati ad amare la propria


Minni, oggi pare di sentir parlare un oracolo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vuoi essere la nostra sibilla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siiiiiilo.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè mille parole quando ne basta una?


Perchè qui non si paga un tanto a parola come negli annunci pubblicitari sui giornali?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minni, oggi pare di sentir parlare un oracolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta che non ci faccia da Cassandra....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto qst 33d!


Perché sei ancora ingenua...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho capito.....hai indegnamente truffato la gente che ha postato prelibatezze! TSE'




















   ha vinto con la ricetta patate bollite e fagiolini lessi


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sei ancora ingenua...


Secondo me il punto è che non sono seria 24 h/24. Mi piace ridere prendere in giro e farmi prendere in giro. Questo 3d mi ha fatto sorridere, poi è ovvio che è un  pour parler fine a sè+ stesso, ma è stato carino, una valanga di complimenti che non renderanno la mia vita migliore o peggiore, ma mi ha fatto sorridere e questo x oggi basta


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha vinto con la ricetta patate bollite e fagiolini lessi


Immaginavo!! O forse con quella della camomilla???


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minni, oggi pare di sentir parlare un oracolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


son qui per questo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Secondo me il punto è che non sono seria 24 h/24. Mi piace ridere prendere in giro e farmi prendere in giro. Questo 3d mi ha fatto sorridere, poi è ovvio che è un pour parler fine a sè+ stesso, ma è stato carino, una valanga di complimenti che non renderanno la mia vita migliore o peggiore, ma mi ha fatto sorridere e questo x oggi basta


 Appunto.
Ti ha fatto sorridere perché sei ancora ingenua...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Immaginavo!! O forse con quella della camomilla???


guarda sole..se non mi davano il mestolino d'oro facevo una strage


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Immaginavo!! O forse con quella della camomilla???


e del crostino al burro??
non diciamo niente??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda sole..se non mi davano il mestolino d'oro facevo una strage


Bella come una Madonna???? Ma per caso ognuno può modificare la scritta sotto il proprio nome a piacere????


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

alcetto sta usando la messaggistica privata.
raccoglie già i frutti dopo il tred??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e del crostino al burro??
> non diciamo niente??


Non ricordo se eri tu, ma può essere.....ricordo perfino la ricetta della pastina col dado.... questo premio è stato rubatooooo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ricordo se eri tu, ma può essere.....ricordo perfino la ricetta della pastina col dado.... questo premio è stato rubatooooo!!!!


la semplicità paga sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque sì..ero io..


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la semplicità paga sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci avrei messo la mano sul fornello!!!!!! Tsè, altro che mestolino d'oro....ti va bene che sono una signora!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Bella come una Madonna???? Ma per caso ognuno può modificare la scritta sotto il proprio nome a piacere????


Si, puoi farlo dal tuo pannello utente!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, puoi farlo dal tuo pannello utente!


Grazie, provvedo subito che Utente Assiduo è orrendo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Grazie, provvedo subito che Utente Assiduo è orrendo!!!


vuoi un consiglio su cosa mettere??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio su cosa mettere??












  taci arpia!!! Che prima devo capire come fare...ebbene sì sono un'internauta del put


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> taci arpia!!! Che prima devo capire come fare...ebbene sì sono un'internauta del put


a me bella come una madonna mi si è scritto da solo.
non ho fatto niente..


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me bella come una madonna mi si è scritto da solo.
> non ho fatto niente..


Non ci credo neanche sotto tortura...visto che fino a quest'estate eri Utente pattina slavata.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Grazie, provvedo subito che Utente Assiduo è orrendo!!!





soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche sotto tortura...visto che fino a quest'estate eri Utente pattina slavata.....


utente del put come la vedi?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> utente del put come la vedi?
























   carino!!! ma non riesco a cambiare....come c**** si fa???


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> utente del put come la vedi?


Ma...cosa vedono i miei meravigliosi occhi color castagna???? Hai accettato un mio suggerimento!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carino!!! ma non riesco a cambiare....come c**** si fa???


che encefalitica 

	
	
		
		
	


	









modifica profilo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma...cosa vedono i miei meravigliosi occhi color castagna???? Hai accettato un mio suggerimento!!


castagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	












marroni nutella


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche sotto tortura...visto che fino a quest'estate eri Utente pattina slavata.....


qualcuno da lassù ha deciso che dovevo essere bella come una madonna


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> castagna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marrone è brutto!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




P.S. Ce l'ho fatta!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Marrone è brutto!!!!


io dico sempre castani tendenti al verde


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Marrone è brutto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ave utente del put


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno da lassù ha deciso che dovevo essere bella come una madonna


Seeeee, immagino.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico sempre castani tendenti al verde


E ma anche a guardare con un microscopio molecolare di verde non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

sole, color merda ti pare brutto?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ave utente del put


AVE!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ave utente del put


Che significa del put???

Scusate l'ignoranza eh...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sole, color merda ti pare brutto?


decisamente!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E ma anche a guardare con un microscopio molecolare di verde non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.....


quando ho un faro da 300 watt  puntato nell'iride diventa verdissimo


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando ho un faro da 300 watt  puntato nell'iride diventa verdissimo



I miei sono grigioverdi!   E non dire chissefrega!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che significa del put???
> 
> Scusate l'ignoranza eh...


oddio, è complesso da spiegare...dato che ho detto che sono un'internauta del put perchè non riuscivo a cambiare il mio profilo...mi sono tenuta la definizione (su consiglio di Medusa). X la spiegazione del lemma rimando allo zanichelli...


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> oddio, è complesso da spiegare...dato che ho detto che sono un'internauta del put perchè non riuscivo a cambiare il mio profilo...mi sono tenuta la definizione (su consiglio di Medusa). X la spiegazione del lemma rimando allo zanichelli...


Pensavo fosse una parolaccia...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> I miei sono grigioverdi!   E non dire chissefrega!


 
Meglio di marroni marroni!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse una parolaccia...


No, Ma durerà poco. Penserò ad una definizione più adatta


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcetto sta usando la messaggistica privata.
> raccoglie già i frutti dopo il tred??


Ficcanaso impenitente, acida e gelosa!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> AVE!!!!


io ho delle piccole travi negli occhi....


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ho delle piccole travi negli occhi....


x questo ti vedi bella come una madonna????


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> x questo ti vedi bella come una madonna????


le mie non le vedo
però vedo che c'hai due travi grosse come una casa!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazze, ok, sono impedito come un bradipo giu dalla pianta, ma...... io sono andato sul mio profilo, ma non trovo + il modo di modificare nemmeno l'avatar.
'zzo faccio?


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazze, ok, sono impedito come un bradipo giu dalla pianta, ma...... io sono andato sul mio profilo, ma non trovo + il modo di modificare nemmeno l'avatar.
> 'zzo faccio?


ma come?
c'è proprio l'opzione modifica avatar


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ficcanaso impenitente, acida e gelosa!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come?
> c'è proprio l'opzione modifica avatar


 Si vede che non ho pagato il pizzo, e mi hanno boicottato. Posso solo cambiare biografia, luogo e hobby. Boh!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> le mie non le vedo
> però vedo che c'hai due travi grosse come una casa!!!


oddio, non ho capito....


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> oddio, non ho capito....


da una utente del put cosa mi aspettavo??


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Pat, pat, pat, pat, pat


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si vede che non ho pagato il pizzo, e mi hanno boicottato. Posso solo cambiare biografia, luogo e hobby. Boh!


 
cià...dammi la tua pass che te lo modifico io


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si vede che non ho pagato il pizzo, e mi hanno boicottato. Posso solo cambiare biografia, luogo e hobby. Boh!


Ma allora non sono l'unica. Io sono entrata in una maniera un po' pedestre....dai miei messaggi privati. Ora in alto a dx dovrebbe comparirti Benvenuto, Ace..... messaggi privati ....... 
se clicchi su lì entri e sulla sx trovi tutto...


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si vede che non ho pagato il pizzo, e mi hanno boicottato. Posso solo cambiare biografia, luogo e hobby. Boh!




Ma sei andato nel pannello utente????


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

con lo stile default si accede più agevolmente al pannello utente.
ho detto


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> da una utente del put cosa mi aspettavo??
















   al max domani cambio.... mi sono data la zappa sul piede da sola...ero una persoona così perbene prima di conoscervi ed ora guardate qui...Utente del put!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

mi è venuto malissimo ad un dentino!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> al max domani cambio.... mi sono data la zappa sul piede da sola...ero una persoona così perbene prima di conoscervi ed ora guardate qui...Utente del put!


sai che hai del prezzemolo tra i denti?


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi è venuto malissimo ad un dentino!!



Tutta colpa del mestolino!!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tutta colpa del mestolino!!!!


e dell'ovino margherita


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tutta colpa del mestolino!!!!












 all'improvviso mi fa un male porco...fino alla guancia


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e dell'ovino margherita



E' sparito!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' sparito!!!


è vero


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' sparito!!!


finalmente l'ha declassata..


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> all'improvviso mi fa un male porco...fino alla guancia


Povera medusetta...Utente Cariata!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Povera medusetta...Utente Cariata!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Povera medusetta...Utente Cariata!!!


ve l'ho già detto che mi state sui coglioni?


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ve l'ho già detto che mi state sui coglioni?



LORO!  Non io vero cara?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ve l'ho già detto che mi state sui coglioni?


Era x alleviare le tue sofferenze con un sorriso!
Niente da fare è proprio acida!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> LORO!  Non io vero cara?


Certo


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Era x alleviare le tue sofferenze con un sorriso!
> Niente da fare è proprio acida!!!!


 
impara l'arte bottegaia...guarda me!!


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Certo


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> impara l'arte bottegaia...guarda me!!


Ah, ora capisco....anche tu con il tuo utente bello come una madonne ed utente venerabile cerchi di distrarci dalle sofferenze facendoci fare un sorriso, anzi una grassa risata!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Era x alleviare le tue sofferenze con un sorriso!
> Niente da fare è proprio acida!!!!


Oltre un certo livello, alcuni difetti diventano pregi.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


>


*LECCHINA*


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oltre un certo livello, alcuni difetti diventano pregi.


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *LECCHINA*



Non è vero! Lo sanno anche i sassi che io adoro Asu!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

sole, come utente del put puoi leccarmi anche tu i piedini


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


che dire  meglio se mi applico prima di rispondere


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Snif, snif, nessuna ha notato il mio nuovo avatarre :-(


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Snif, snif, nessuna ha notato il mio nuovo avatarre :-(


tu sei cornofrancese vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non è vero! Lo sanno anche i sassi che io adoro Asu!!!


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che uno dei periodi più tristi della mia vita è stato il servizio militare, assolto ormai millenni fa, e sapete perchè? Perchè non c'erano donne. Non m'indispettiva l'addestramento (ero giovane e mi piaceva pure, facevamo un sacco di cose divertenti, si correva, si sparava, si faceva finta che ci fosse la guerra, sembrava di essere tornati bambini), nè la disciplina (ubbidivo, ma poi trovavo il modo di riderci su), nè la lontananza da casa... trovavo intollerabile il fatto che, dovunque mi girassi, non ci fossero che uomini.
> 
> Così, visto che oggi sono in vena di elenchi, e non ho voglia di fare un *****, ve ne propongo uno (esemplificativo e non esaustivo) cercando di capire perchè un mondo senza donne sarebbe una specie di naia senza congedo. Ci provo? Massì:
> 
> ...


Bell'intervento ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quoto, soprattutto il grassetto che ho evidenziato ...

... e ... in quanto donna ... ti dico ....

grazie del bel pensiero!
(mi ci volevano queste parole, in questi giorni!!! :-///)


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei cornofrancese vero?


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


scusami se te lo dico ma hai due cisponi negli occhi


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

madonna che male al dente!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma come casso è possibile così di colpo??
e non ho nemmeno l'aulin


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 
Vabè, dai.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vabè, dai.


fuori dal letto nessuna pietà!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna che male al dente!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 è il fumo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> 
> le donne sono per noi ominidi quanto di più si avvicini al paradiso terrestre su questa terra
> 
> ...


 

Anch'io aggiungerei una cosa, al punto 14):

Le donne hanno orgasmi strepitosi, pieni di effetti audio-video (semprechè non ci menino per il naso)


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Le donne hanno orgasmi strepitosi, pieni di effetti audio-video (semprechè non ci menino per il naso)


ma per effetti audio non intendi le puzzette vero?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fuori dal letto nessuna pietà!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il fumo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma per effetti audio non intendi le puzzette vero?


 
Sono per il recupero funzionale della puzzetta (e per il suo riutilizzo in agricoltura)


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma per effetti audio non intendi le puzzette vero?


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico ma hai due cisponi negli occhi


Non sono cisponi, sono le borse del fancazzista


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna che male al dente!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ho nel cuore


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ti ho nel cuore


donna.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che bel pomodorino


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Sono per il recupero funzionale della puzzetta (e per il suo riutilizzo in agricoltura)


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A me le donne nun me dicono gnente......


 

Torna in caserma!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna che male al dente!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Da buon mestolino, ce li avrai dei chiodi di garofano in casa, vero?
Usa uno di quelli.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Da buon mestolino, ce li avrai dei chiodi di garofano in casa, vero?
> Usa uno di quelli.


non ha manco una brugola!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Da buon mestolino, ce li avrai dei chiodi di garofano in casa, vero?
> Usa uno di quelli.


ma sono al lavoro...non si vede??


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sono al lavoro...*non si vede*??


 ................................


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato che più si amano *le donne ,* meno si è portati ad amare la propria


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ha manco una brugola!!!


 ma quella il mal di denti glielo fa venire!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

... ma che carino 'sto tred... di cosa parla?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... ma che carino 'sto tred... di cosa parla?


 
Di quanto siete carucce.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*humm...*

Dite che fa brutto se dico la solita preghiera della sera in anticipo?
"Signore dammi il senso del ridicolo,  tutto il resto me lo stai dando in sovrabbondanza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

*adorabili canaglie  che non siamo altro*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Di quanto siete carucce.


 
L'INCONGRUENZA DELLE DONNE..... 


Le donne si fanno fare: 

- Piercing nei posti più strani; 
- Tatuaggi ovunque; 
- Lifting al viso; 
- Parti cesarei; 
- Liposuzioni ai fianchi ed alle cosce; 
- Riduzioni chirurgiche del ventre; 
- Chiusura delle tube di Falloppio; 
- Riduzioni delle borse sotto gli occhi; 
- Iniezioni ed inserzioni di silicone dappertutto; 
- Innumerevoli fori sulle orecchie; 
- Depilazioni facciali con le pinzette a mano o con il laser; 
- Depilazioni delle gambe con la ceretta bollente; 
- Depilazioni delle gambe con la ceretta a strappo... 

E NON TI DANNO IL CULO PERCHE' DICONO CHE GLI FAI MALE??...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> L'INCONGRUENZA DELLE DONNE.....
> 
> 
> Le donne si fanno fare:
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


>


Guarda che tolto il cesareo e la chisura delle tube non è che c'avete tanto da ridere pure voi, sai?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda che tolto il cesareo e la chisura delle tube non è che c'avete tanto da ridere pure voi, sai?


 ti è passata la cacarella?


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda che tolto il cesareo e la chisura delle tube non è che c'avete tanto da ridere pure voi, sai?


 
Specie quando Arriva "Giuliano L'aprostata"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old ilary (21 Ottobre 2008)

alla lista aggiungerei:
le donne hanno le palle, gli uomini no.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Specie quando Arriva "Giuliano L'aprostata"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e relativi controllini annuali


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Specie quando Arriva "Giuliano L'aprostata"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















e crepano prima..


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti è passata la cacarella?


C'ho l'emotività, c'ho....

... vado...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Specie quando Arriva "Giuliano L'aprostata"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Che stronza!!!

Senti maaaa... quel dottore che si è iscritto... sarà mica un proctologo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.... ri-vado...


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che stronza!!!
> 
> Senti maaaa... quel dottore che si è iscritto... sarà mica un proctologo?
> 
> ...


Noi non facciamo discriminazioni... in caso siamo di proctolarghe vedute!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... come dice Woody Allen, la donna è Dio.


 


eccolo qua...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ci tenevo a dire a Moltimodi che ho acoclto il suo suggerimento x la nuova definizione del mio essere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Grazie per l'ispirazione TVB!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ci tenevo a dire a Moltimodi che ho acoclto il suo suggerimento x la nuova definizione del mio essere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sborona..ti stava meglio del put


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sborona..ti stava meglio del put


 
Taci! Blasfema!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Taci! Blasfema!!!


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrot


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> .
> Grazie per l'ispirazione *TVB*!


guarda che ti è rimasto un pelo tra gli incisivi


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che ti è rimasto un pelo tra gli incisivi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

perchè sono molto di + dell'altra metà del cielo: sono la metà in cui gli uomini cercano l'azzurro


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè sono molto di + dell'altra metà del cielo: sono la metà in cui gli uomini cercano l'azzurro


 
WOW.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ma piantiamola un po' li di leccare il c...o!
Le donne ci piacciono perchè:

- gli ormoni sono ormoni, e anche se siamo convinti di essere intelligenti, comandano loro
- ci lavano mutande e calzini
- ci fanno da serve, anche se poi il prezzo è il rinfacciamento continuo
- sono un'attima alternativa al DIY, o bricolage che dir si voglia
- si tengono i figli, anche se poi  da separati devi pagare gli alimenti
- ci fanno sentire importanti, anche se poi ci sputtanano ad ogni occasione
- sono un'ottimo argomento di conversazione tra maschietti
- hanno permesso, con le loro pretese assurde, che si scoprisse il fuoco, si sviluppasse l'edilizia, si inventasse la caffettiera, le sigarette, le auto e la televisione
- gli ormoni sono ormoni, e anche se siamo convinti di essere intelligenti, comandano loro (non è una ripetizione, lo sono le altre voci)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> WOW.








  non è mia; l'ho sentita nel corso di un'intervista fatta anni fa ad un giornalista che stimavo molto.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma piantiamola un po' li di leccare il c...o!
> Le donne ci piacciono perchè:
> 
> - gli ormoni sono ormoni, e anche se siamo convinti di essere intelligenti, comandano loro
> ...


Sono in sollucchero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sono in sollucchero.


 occhio che mi metto ad elencare i perchè gli ometti piacciono alle donne............


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma piantiamola un po' li di leccare il c...o!
> Le donne ci piacciono perchè:
> 
> - gli ormoni sono ormoni, e anche se siamo convinti di essere intelligenti, comandano loro
> ...


Le opinioni sono.... opinioni.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> occhio che mi metto ad elencare i perchè gli ometti piacciono alle donne............


 
Ma li hai già elencati tutti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> occhio che mi metto ad elencare i perchè gli ometti piacciono alle donne............


 vai pure...te l'apoggiamo o ti smantelliamo frase per frase


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vai pure...te l'apoggiamo o ti smantelliamo frase per frase


Perchè non lo elencate voi?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Perchè non lo elencate voi?


 

Perchè se sono cose positive fa piacere sentirsele dire!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Perchè non lo elencate voi?


 parlo per me: perchè non mi piaccioni "GLI UOMINI" come categoria in generale, ma quell'uomo in quello specifico contesto o momento storico e nn sono solita generalizzare.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Perchè se sono cose positive fa piacere sentirsele dire!


 
Capito, siamo i soliti focozzoni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Capito, siamo i soliti focozzoni.


 che  vuol dire focozzone?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che vuol dire focozzone?


Quoto, che significa?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> occhio che mi metto ad elencare i perchè gli ometti piacciono alle donne............


Mi faresti una cortesia in effetti... non ce l'ho mai avuto troppo chiaro...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:

Semplici semplici
Hanno l'ambaradan
Sono diversi ma uguali fra loro
Sono quasi sempre assai prevedibili
Non prendono decisioni  importanti a meno che non gli si ficchino le puntine sotto le unghie dei piedi
Se simpatici sono una compagnia meravigliosa
Si occupano (non tutti ma tanti) di cose noiose delle quali odio occuparmi
Parlano poco (alcuni)
Sono libricini aperti quando vogliono trombare o comunque volgiono qualcosa
Sono abbastanza maneggevoli e manovrabili 
Sono pettegoli ma lo ammettono senza pudore
Sono chiari e quasi mai sibillini (alcuni né?)
Se presi a piccole dosi.. me piacciono...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


 
Quoto ed aggiungo che:
- non notano i nostri difetti fisici, x noi evidentissimi
- sono felici con un telecomando
- sono meno maliziosi
- aggiustano le cose (non tutti)


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Quoto ed aggiungo che:
> - non notano i nostri difetti fisici, x noi evidentissimi
> - sono felici con un telecomando
> - sono meno maliziosi
> - aggiustano le cose (non tutti)


petta che apro un tred


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Quoto, che significa?


 
Focozzone..... elmento di sesso maschile (più raramente femminile) che, attraverso comportamenti goffi, richiama le movenze della foca fuori dall'acqua.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


si, questi sono gli ometti, quelli che molte donne scelgono come mariti.
Con questi state tranquille.

Gli uomini, però, sono un'altra cosa.


----------

